# Real life aneccdote today of the Lean Pill



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

I sometimes stay in this motel near my Moms house when I go to visit her.

About 3 months ago, I was 3.5 kg heavier.

Back then, when I was staying there for a night, I went to check in, and there was this PSL 5 white chick working at reception.

She could lose maybe 10 lbs but she was curvy rather than chubby. 

The whole time, she was awkward around me. She avoided looking me in the face. I could tell she was just not attracted to me. She didn't want anything to do with me.

The way she treated me was so bad that when I got in my room, i looked at myself in the mirror for an hour to see if I was that ugly.


Fast forward to now. Leanmaxxing and lost at least 3.5 kg (probs 5-6% bf) which has made a huge difference in my face. 

I was staying there last night and I walk into reception this morning to return the key. 

I WAS WEARING THE EXACT SAME JEANS AND SHOES as last time, with a jumper instead of t shirt (same colour though).

I didnt have time to iron my clothes so they were crinkled as well.

I walked in and she was talking to some old guy. The minute she sees me she stares at my face for a long time and her eyes sort of light up, and a smile forms across her face.


"HI!" She says 

I say Hi and drop the key 

"THANKS SO MUCH" she says, not breaking eye contact with me.

I had to go to Cosmetic surgeon appointment so I left. But she stared at my face till went out the door.

There was a clear difference in her reaction to me. She enjoyed looking at my face. Last time she literally looked down and avoided it.


----------



## uglymofo (May 6, 2020)




----------



## JamesHowlett (May 6, 2020)

Good job mate


----------



## NarrowJaw (May 6, 2020)




----------



## BadaBing (May 6, 2020)

nah ur just socially retarded


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> nah ur just socially retarded



How so?


----------



## BadaBing (May 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> How so?


It was all a dream, I used to read Word Up! magazine
Salt-n-Pepa and Heavy D up in the limousine
Hangin' pictures on my wall
Every Saturday Rap Attack, Mr. Magic, Marley Marl
I let my tape rock 'til my tape popped
Smokin' weed in Bambu, sippin' on Private Stock
Way back, when I had the red and black lumberjack
With the hat to match
Remember Rappin' Duke? Duh-ha, duh-ha
You never thought that hip-hop…


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> It was all a dream, I used to read Word Up! magazine
> Salt-n-Pepa and Heavy D up in the limousine
> Hangin' pictures on my wall
> Every Saturday Rap Attack, Mr. Magic, Marley Marl
> ...



Tales from the basement.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 6, 2020)

I could say but you already know that she's paid to be nice to customers


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> I could say but you already know that she's paid to be nice to customers



Women will go out of their way today to not be nice to ugly guys 

It's not even about being nice.
A woman at a job can feign being nice to you but she will look down so she doenst have to look at you, or if she has to look at you, you will see a slight look of repulsion on her face.

This chick stared at me deeply and a smile formed on her face


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Women will go out of their way today to not be nice to ugly guys
> 
> It's not even about being nice.
> A woman at a job can feign being nice to you but she will look down so she doenst have to look at you, or if she has to look at you, you will see a slight look of repulsion on her face.
> ...


People always treat me nice when I'm a costumer even tho I'm ugly


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 6, 2020)

Yes having a lean face = Chad mode

It doesnt even make sense how much women love a lean face, once you are truly chiseled you will have so many women checking you out you dont even need sex because you are constantly validated


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Yes having a lean face = Chad mode
> 
> It doesnt even make sense how much women love a lean face, once you are truly chiseled you will have so many women checking you out you dont even need sex because you are constantly validated



You're hundered percent right that they love a lean face 

I am 5'9 with a smallish frame so I'll never be every woman's type, but even a woman who wouldn't date me will act normal in front of me- will have a level of respect.

Guys are talking on here all day about surgeries. I will likely have a few minor procedures done, but I am convinced that nothing will give me more ios than being 12% body fat


----------



## Hector (May 6, 2020)

Niggas are like "Tales from the basement" as if OP was bragging about fucking 4 girls at once

He is just happy that a girl stared at him

Also: Tales from the motel


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

Hector said:


> Niggas are like "Tales from the basement" as if OP was bragging about fucking 4 girls at once
> 
> He is just happy that a girl stared at him
> 
> Also: Tales from the motel



Exactly.

I was a fat ugly piece of shit for years.

Being treated as a human and not causing physical repulsion from attractive women gives me fuel that I can go out and do something with my life


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 6, 2020)

larp. 3kg? jfl cope


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> larp. 3kg? jfl cope



In English please


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> In English please


youre larping. you expect me to believe that 3kg of weight loss is the difference between her treating u like a subhuman and making u stare in the mirror for an hour wondering if ur ugly, vs her looking at u with lust?
youre probably just delusional and thought she was overly interested in u when she was just being nice the 2nd time around


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> youre larping. you expect me to believe that 3kg of weight loss is the difference between her treating u like a subhuman and making u stare in the mirror for an hour wondering if ur ugly, vs her looking at u with lust?
> youre probably just delusional and thought she was overly interested in u when she was just being nice the 2nd time around



You fucking idiot, i never said she looked at me with lust.

There is a reason why guys on here say 'P in V is the only ioi'. They're right.

A woman looking at you with a smile on her face doesnt mean they want to fuck you. 

But women like to look at nice looking things. They hate the sight of an ugly man. Like @Chadlite Rutherford says, they love a lean face.

3.5 kg on a 5'9 guy with a smallish frame makes a big difference.

I dont have big bones in my face so when I have fat there, I look absolutely boneless.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> You fucking idiot, i never said she looked at me with lust.


thats what u were definitely implying, that she was suddenly attracted to u jfl


Holymanro said:


> There is a reason why guys on here say 'P in V is the only ioi'. They're right.


yes


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thats what u were definitely implying, that she was suddenly attracted to u jfl
> 
> yes



Do you leave the house, guy? Do you understand human dynamics?

Do you understand that people who look and act like they have self respect are treated that way by others? 

Man, so many of this generation of men are lost.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 6, 2020)

Noone cares


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 6, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Yes having a lean face = Chad mode
> 
> It doesnt even make sense how much women love a lean face, once you are truly chiseled you will have so many women checking you out you dont even need sex because you are constantly validated


You only say this because you had the bones beneath the fat 

90% dont have this


----------



## Bewusst (May 6, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Yes having a lean face = Chad mode
> 
> It doesnt even make sense how much women love a lean face, once you are truly chiseled you will have so many women checking you out you dont even need sex because you are constantly validated


Stop projecting dude. Lean =/= attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 6, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> You only say this because you had the bones beneath the fat
> 
> 90% dont have this



I didnt have bones either till I started injecting Test

Mandible growth from anabolic steroids:








The effect of anabolic steroids on mandibular growth


The aim of this study was to assess the effect of nandrolone (Deca-Durabolin, AKZO Nobel, Cambridge, United Kingdom) on mandibular growth in juvenile …




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## robtical (May 6, 2020)

Maybe she just was on her period when she was mean


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Do you leave the house, guy? Do you understand human dynamics?
> 
> Do you understand that people who look and act like they have self respect are treated that way by others?
> 
> Man, so many of this generation of men are lost.


are u retarded you fucking idiot. youre bragging here about how her "eyes were lighting up" what the fuck do you expect anyone to take from what you wrote, you retard?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 6, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> I didnt have bones either till I started injecting Test
> 
> Mandible growth from anabolic steroids:
> 
> ...


@jefferson and many other roiders didn't see any dimorphic bone structure change


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 6, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> @jefferson and many other roiders didn't see any dimorphic bone structure change



Well I did
Before >






After>


----------

